# Tarjeta de lavadora Lg no prende



## hambsound (Jul 10, 2013)

tengo una tarjeta de lg me la trajeron para revisarla la cheque y llega voltaje 120v llega al transformador sale voltaje ,al regulador salen los 5v el micro calienta lo normal pero na hay displey ni los led en*c*ienden gracias de ante mano quien me pueda colaborar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

¿ Tiene llave de encendido ? mejor nos digas el modelo o fotos 

Saludos !


----------

